# Question about raw ham bone



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought a raw, frozen Nature's Variety ham bone. Can my dog eat the whole bone or is she just supposed to eat the meat from it?

I'm used to giving raw cow femur, where the dog just gets the marrow from the inside but does not eat the bone. Gave the ham bone last night and this must be softer as she started to eat the end of the bone. Took it away, she is doing OK, but before I feed the rest thought I get some opinions from owners with more experience with raw.

BTW, feeding our girl nature's variety raw for breakfast and she loves it! Stools have never been better. Thanks for everyone's encouragement and advise.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

My guys devour ham bones completely.


----------

